# yamleeth any one know this breeder?



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but i was just wondering if any body knows the lady who's prefix this is? This is where im getting my new kittens from [siamese] and im unsure whether or not to have them registered, They are either £75 how they are without being gccf registered or vaccinated or £250 each registered and vaccinated.

So my questions if any body does know her are-

- do you know what there pedigree is like? [noticed her cats have won a few things]

-if they do have good pedigrees do you think it would be worth paying extra to get them registered with view to maybe show them?

and her name i think is jennifer silvester, thanks


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cambria Cat Club Cat Club Show 2005 in The United Kingdom (UK) Siamese Cat Results for Siamese Planet

There is a Yamleeth on here. I will see what else I can google.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not heard of this prefix for a few years, but They are sounding very cheap for registered siamese. Have you asked for a copy of the pedigree upfront?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aristocats Cat Club Show Results, Thornbury 18-6-06 and here.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I cant find anything on this breeder that is later than 2006 perhaps she had taken a break from breeding. Bit strange for a pedigree breeder to offer to sell unvaccinated kittens though dont you think?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes they do seem very cheap, my oh even said it was probably a scam. She does seem very genuine though, a very lady. She is also advertising a red point stud that she has at her home and both mums to the kittens seemed really healthy. There was also a litter of tortie orientals aswell and i think she breeds bengals and british short haired. She said she used to show but she ended up spending to much money on it so had to stop. Maybe she's just consentrating on the breeding side of things now. I will ask if i could have a copy of there pedigrees, she said i can go see them any time so might go back in a couple of weeks. Thanks mellowma for the link, very interseting. Still not sure if it's worth paying for the registration though, would she be able to register them at a later date if i changed my mind? she also said if i wanted to breed from the girl i could take her back and could use her stud, didn't think she would do that if she wasn't registered.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

personally it sounds rather suspicious as any good breeder would not let their kittens go so early that they havent had their vacs


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Personally, if you want decent cats well-raised then I would go through the kitten lists of the Siamese cat clubs and/or the Oriental clubs.... GCCF clubs of course, as they have higher expectations of their breeders than do some other organisations. It may not guarantee you a genetically healthy kitten - you will need to do your homework on that - but the very least you can expect from an established GCCF breeder (breed cub member as well) is a vaccinated kitten of the right age, which is what it's claimed to be, with no shortcuts.

It's a bit of a minefield out there, with every man and his goldfish breeding these days, but my first port of call would always be the relevant GCCF breed club, and go from there. And be prepared to travel for the right kitten.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I still think £75 is very cheap for an unregistered Siamese. There is Back Yard Tonk breeder who is selling her unregistered Tonkinese at 8 weeks for £350 & getting it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

registration is only a very small amount in the cost of kittens, vaccinations should be around £50 so I cannot see why there is such a discrepancy between the cost of these kittens. £75 is very cheap for a Siamese but £250 is also below the average asking price too.
If this breeders cats are all registered then you can have the kittens registered at a later date if she provides you with a certificate of mating between her stud and queen. Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
has she used a different stud for this litter of kittens because it wouldn't be wise to mate your proposed kitten with her stud otherwise.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Over my dead body would I ever have homed kittens without the protection of vaccination, and without at least two vet checks.... and I wouldn't buy kittens from someone who did, the price may be cheap and seem tempting, but selling like this is against all ethical guidelines for breeders and imo is just plain wrong. The registering does not cost that much, but the bringing up of hungry kittens with good quality food and litter and vaccs etc does, but more importantly, shows that you have put your whole-hearted commitment into doing everything humanly possible to give your kittens the best possible start. Are the breeding cats vaccinated?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If she is breeding from a GCCF registered cat then she should be following their guidelines. There's no way there should even be the offer of unvaccinated kittens. If they're not registered then she must give you a copy of the mating certificate so you can register them yourself.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone for your replys, i have desided against this breeder and will look elsewhere, i have just emailed the gccf explaining my concerns and have also phoned the rspca to get someone to go round and have a look, some of the cats were in bad condition and i believe her stud to be locked in her garden shed, i didn't see him but could here him crying when we left.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

It must have been so sad to walk away, but you have done the right thing. Hopefully something will be done.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> I know this is a long shot but i was just wondering if any body knows the lady who's prefix this is? This is where im getting my new kittens from [siamese] and im unsure whether or not to have them registered, They are either £75 how they are without being gccf registered or vaccinated or £250 each registered and vaccinated.
> 
> So my questions if any body does know her are-
> 
> ...


This is insane - her, not you! Vaccinations and registration do not cost £175 unless she is using a VERY expensive vet! If she is advertising the kittens as pedigree she is REQUIRED under GCCF rules to give you their pedigree and mating certificate and if she does that you can register them yourself.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Lulusmum said:


> I still think £75 is very cheap for an unregistered Siamese. There is Back Yard Tonk breeder who is selling her unregistered Tonkinese at 8 weeks for £350 & getting it.


More fool the idiots who buy them 

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally would walk away from anyone willing to sell any pedigree kitten unvaccinated it smacks of back yard breeding.

I would go to the breed club and look at their kitten lists. Look around for any cat shows that may be on near you and go along and speak to the exhibitors, some of whom may be breeders. 

Good luck.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

It has been very hard to walk away from them and i dread to think where there end up but i have some good news, i have put down a deposit for a pure white moggie who will not be leaving his mum until he's 13 weeks old and is going to have his vaccinations aswell. Hopefully the gccf and rspca will do something to stop her breeding like she is.


----------



## FURDAD (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Forum, I have just joined after reading concerns about YAMLEETH cat Breeder in Congresbury near Bristol. I and two friends recently purchased 8 week Bengal Kittens from this woman, She said they would be vaccinated, wormed etc when we collected them. That was six weeks ago and we havent received pedigree papers, the months insurance, the cats hadn't been vaccinated and she seems to have changed her phone number. Worse still, all three cats were crawling with fleas and mites. They also had ringworm which we have all contracted. I would appreciate advice on which official body to contact to report this person and her overcrowded cat-house. Furdad.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

FURDAD said:


> Hello Forum, I have just joined after reading concerns about YAMLEETH cat Breeder in Congresbury near Bristol. I and two friends recently purchased 8 week Bengal Kittens from this woman, She said they would be vaccinated, wormed etc when we collected them. That was six weeks ago and we havent received pedigree papers, the months insurance, the cats hadn't been vaccinated and she seems to have changed her phone number. Worse still, all three cats were crawling with fleas and mites. They also had ringworm which we have all contracted. I would appreciate advice on which official body to contact to report this person and her overcrowded cat-house. Furdad.


sorry to hear that, i doubt she will be able to reg them, did you not notice the fleas/mites etc when they were there?

sorry to hear that you all got ringworm to that is awful 

i breed bengals but i have never heard of her, no reputable breeder would sell a kitten at 8 weeks old, the insurance is done before you leave the house and papers normally sent on after neutering, but i doubt that she cares 

if she is registered, then you can contact GCCF / TICA and the rspca


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

FURDAD said:


> Hello Forum, I have just joined after reading concerns about YAMLEETH cat Breeder in Congresbury near Bristol. I and two friends recently purchased 8 week Bengal Kittens from this woman, She said they would be vaccinated, wormed etc when we collected them. That was six weeks ago and we havent received pedigree papers, the months insurance, the cats hadn't been vaccinated and she seems to have changed her phone number. Worse still, all three cats were crawling with fleas and mites. They also had ringworm which we have all contracted. I would appreciate advice on which official body to contact to report this person and her overcrowded cat-house. Furdad.


oh geez.... I will try to help with ringworm aspect of this question .... but you will need to wait till after my dinner

I am very sorry... it's a bugger to treat (not in humans, it's easy to treat in humans but a bugger to treat in kittens)...

if you read this before I come back can you please let me know what ringowrm treatment you are currently using on the kittens?

edited to add... just noticed you weren't actually asking for ringworm help, do you need any help with the RW or do you have everything under control? Sorry I can't help with who to contact in TICA or FIFe.... but do report this **** to the rspca.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi yamleeth is definately a registered prefix with the gccf so the best thing to do is phone them. Google gccf and all their details are on there. It is agaisnt gccf policy to sell a kitten unvaccinated, at 8 weeks of age, with mites and ringworm. 

Where did u see an advert for the kittens and do you have any written correspondance from her? Emails etc? It would be good if you had, do you have a receipt for the money you paid? 

How are the kittens? Poor little things


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

becbec31 said:


> Hi yamleeth is definately a registered prefix with the gccf so the best thing to do is phone them. Google gccf and all their details are on there. I*t is agaisnt gccf policy to sell a kitten unvaccinated, at 8 weeks of age, with mites and ringworm. *
> Where did u see an advert for the kittens and do you have any written correspondance from her? Emails etc? It would be good if you had, do you have a receipt for the money you paid?
> 
> How are the kittens? Poor little things


well, forget the gccf really, its surely against common decency and conscience and any sort of intelligence for Anyone to sell a kitten with all of those?

people do though, every single day and people buy them!!


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes taylorbaby i totally agree it is! I was only advising that as i is agaisnt their policy they will want to know and she will be dealt with and i imagine suspended from both breeding and showng. Ringworm is a serious issue on its own without all the other issues. I feel sorry for the poor people who get sucked into buying animals like this.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

becbec31 said:


> Yes taylorbaby i totally agree it is! I was only advising that as i is agaisnt their policy they will want to know and she will be dealt with and i imagine suspended from both breeding and showng. Ringworm is a serious issue on its own without all the other issues. I feel sorry for the poor people who get sucked into buying animals like this.


oh i know you were only saying that! i hope the gccf do something, maybe the rspca to?
I dont know WHY (ok well i do - money? i guess  ) but why sick animals? surely they must care? 

people have got to learn to Walk Away!!! its hard - i know ive been there, but it only creates a space for others to be born in their place!! dont buy them, the people will ahve to stop breeding as they wont be able to sell them!

need some sort of education for the public, one lady called me for a kitten and thought she could take it at 5weeks!! for the pedigree price! I wonder How many breeders would have said 'yeah ok!!' 

After a long chat, lots of questions, she just didnt know or realise, shes turned out to be a great owner and waited another 2months for her kitty lol! read everything that i sent to her and lots of questions answered.

most people do look at price first, i know we all have budgets, ive saved for 2years for cats, but its better to save and buy the best well looked for cat, then just run out and buy thr cheapest thing you see  esp if its ill or you feel sorry for it, end up spending more anyway!


----------



## FURDAD (Jan 21, 2011)

Many Thanks Taylorbaby for advice, I've contacted the agencies you've recommended and will be in touch with Trade It on Monday morning as She is running Ads with them at the moment as well as online. Thanks Again, FURDAD


----------



## FURDAD (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the flow of advice from forum members the Ringworm is a problem we have been using Dactarin cream which worked well for my Kitten and self, but it has recurred in my friends and their cats, so tips on anything less radical than internal medication would be appreciated. FURDAD


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

FURDAD said:


> Many Thanks Taylorbaby for advice, I've contacted the agencies you've recommended and will be in touch with Trade It on Monday morning as She is running Ads with them at the moment as well as online. Thanks Again, FURDAD


well trade - it isnt the best, or even a place to sell kittens  cant beleive a breeder would even put a advert on there 

let us know how it goes


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

FURDAD said:


> Thanks for the flow of advice from forum members the Ringworm is a problem we have been using Dactarin cream which worked well for my Kitten and self, but it has recurred in my friends and their cats, so tips on anything less radical than internal medication would be appreciated. FURDAD


I take it you self-medicated the kitten with dactarin? I mean the vet didn't prescribe it?

one thing to bear in mind... you say it worked well on the kitten.... is that just by looking at the kitten or has he actually had skin cultures taken?

The reason I ask is.... even if the patches disappear completely, that does not mean the cat is cured. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

not the first time we have heard this about this breeder, lets hope something gets done.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm quite surprised to hear of a GCCF registered breeder who is doing this!! :eek
Does she think no one will find out and that she won't be reported?

Her prices are very low, which is surprising since most 'dodgy' breeders are out to make money.

I really hope this gets stopped, shocking.


----------



## FURDAD (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Babybelle and Forum, Daktarin was prescribed by the Vet with the rider that if it doesn't clear up to return for oral medication. Rest assured I will be reporting in detail to all relevant authorities. I have noticed on the internet that she calls herself Jennifer Sylvester when showing Cats when on my receipt she signed Jennifer Padsiedlik. She is also running ads at the moment on Pets.oodle.com where she claims to be selling all her Cats due to ill health.
Will keep you updated, Thanks for advice and concern. FURDAD


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

FURDAD said:


> Hello Babybelle and Forum, Daktarin was prescribed by the Vet with the rider that if it doesn't clear up to return for oral medication. Rest assured I will be reporting in detail to all relevant authorities. I have noticed on the internet that she calls herself Jennifer Sylvester when showing Cats when on my receipt she signed Jennifer Padsiedlik. She is also running ads at the moment on Pets.oodle.com where she claims to be selling all her Cats due to ill health.
> Will keep you updated, Thanks for advice and concern. FURDAD


I am not a fan of topical treatments (especially dactarin) unless you are doing regular hair/skin cultures on the cat. Because what often happens is... the owners see the ringworm patch disappear and think its cleared up, and it hasn't so a whole cycle of the act re-infecting itsself starts up. The only safe and reliable way to use topical treatments is... as soon as it looks cleared up, take the cat to a vet and get a skin/hair sample put onto culture and wait up to 14 days to get a negative result.

The topical treatment I do use on cats for mild ringworm is LAMISIL.

None of the topical treatments are as good as the oral treatments like ITRAFUNGOL or GRISOFULVIN... but I do see the wisdom in topical treatments in weak cats and small kittens. Though you _have_ to get a negative result back on a culture before you assume it's over.

best of luck reporting this $%#@


----------

